# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 15.01 Released [28/2/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 29*  *What is New ?* *Asus* *Added Fastboot Adb Enable and FRP reset Support for the Following ASUS Models*  *Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL (Z00LD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KG (Z00W)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KG (Z00WD)**Asus ZenPad 8.0 Z380KL (P024)**ASUS ZenPad 10 (Z300M)* *Added Following Support for the Following ASUS Models in  EDL Mode FRP Reset, Format FS.*  *Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BD)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDA)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDC)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BS)**Asus ZenFone Max ZC550KL (Z010DA)**Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDA)**Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDB)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL (Z017DA)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL (Z017DB)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DA)* *Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DB)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DC)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DE)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012S)* * Lenovo 
Added Following Support for the Following Lenovo Models FRP Reset, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security [EDL Mode]*  *Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304F**Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304L**Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704L**Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704V* *Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704F* *Added ZTE ZFive2 Z836F with the Following Support FRP Reset, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security, Backup Flash [EDL Mode]*  *WARNING : IMEI    Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to    Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this    Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by    using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

